# FreeBSD 7.4 fetching 651 patches



## kriscom (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,

im kind of new to FreeBSD... so maybe its a stupid question.. but... since im trying to run a secure system Im kind of sensitive to this kind of things...

I've installed FreeBSD 7.4 about a week ago, had fetched portsnaps and updated them at least once...

Today I did again fetched ports and saw, that in that one weeks time 651 patches have been commited...

So Im asking myself... is my proxy being hacked, am I doing something wrong, or is it normal?

Thanks in advance!

kriscom


----------



## kriscom (Jul 21, 2011)

ok... I guess its normal...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2011)

The ports tree is in constant motion. Depending on the time between two ports tree updates there could indeed be a lot of commits.


----------



## kriscom (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks : )


----------

